# RIP Harry



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My beloved little Harry passed away tonight. He was just too sick to stay here any longer, although he put up a valiant fight. I will love and miss him forever.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. Gee, you have certainly had so many losses in these few years. RIP Harry! Your Mommy did all she could for you! You were so loved!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - it's because of Harry that so many of us met you so we mourn your loss with you and also know what an amazing mom you were to him. When vets were stymied and you took him all the way to Cornell for help and cared for him and his diet so much...you were always the best mom. And so many of us learned so much from you. Harry is free of any illness now and will run to Steve's waiting arms. Sending you hugs, my dear friend. :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you Debbie. So sorry. Rest in peace sweet Harry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Harry 😪


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Debbie. We love our little ones so much. May Harry be in your heart always.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My heart hurts for you and your loss. It is a pain like no other and I am so sorry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no Debbie. I am so sorry. He had an incredible life and was so lucky to be with you. Very few people could have given the care he needed to live as long as he did. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcryebbie I'm so sorry, I will always remember little Harry, so many years and stories, I can imagine my Matilda welcoming Harry home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I have tears streaming down my face because I know how you will miss him. I'm so thankful for memories, hugs to you :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry,he was such a precious boy... you made his life so happy and he knew it..he truly knew he was loved.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry. May you be blessed with peace and comfort ... with knowing what a devoted and loving Mom you were to your beloved Harry.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

H............horrible to lose a fluff:crying 2:

A.............and the suffering we do as parents is indescrivable:crying:

R.............rest assured he is now at peace:innocent:

R.............really :sorry:

Y..............your beloved fluff is under the protection of Almighty:amen:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Debbie I'm so sorry for your loss. I can not even imagine. Thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your sympathy and well-wishes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, you're precious Harry. :crying 2: I'm so sorry to hear this, it's breaking my heart. I haven't been on SM in a while and just logged on to see two of our beloved SM pups have passed this month. I'm afraid to keep reading....please know that I am thinking about you and wishing you peace and comfort knowing he's no longer fighting pain and sickness.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Debbie,

We're so sorry to hear of Harry's passing. It is never easy when we lose one of our beloved babies. Sending hugs and prayers! Harry is now in a better place bouncing around with all of our SM furballs that have made the trip to Rainbow Bridge! Hopefully, he'll run into our little rascal Biscuit! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet little Harry has been here with us on SM as long as I can remember. Rest in peace little one, I'm so sorry for your loss Debbie.


----------

